# I can't believe I'm doing this



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am having foot surgery on Friday Dec 12, I have been putting this off for years. I am having bunion surgery :w00t: because I have waited so long it's going to be a big surgery. The foot surgeon shared with me what he is going to do:w00t: he is breaking my foot about 2 inches from my ankle and cutting a V out of that bone:w00t: he is hoping after he removes the bunion he will have enough bone to replace it into the V area, my second toe is dissociated and now has arthritis in it, he told me the bones are rubbing so he plans on shaving them down:w00t: I will not be able to put any weight on my foot for 1 1/2 months, I went on Amazon and bought a knee foot scooter, just received it tonight, hubby put it together for me, I think it's going to be my best friend.
After my foot is totally healed I will go through this in a few months:blush:. 
I am scared of being a burden to my hubby for the next few months, I hate the thought of being laid up. I'll be meeting little Maddie in a wheelchair :blink:
I need prayer, I'm not getting any younger I am praying I can take the pain and feeling so helpless.
One thing for sure I'll be on SM even more then I am now.
I just need some reassurance I'm doing the right thing.
Thanks for listening


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh, Paula, I'm so sorry you'll have to go through this surgery. It sounds painful! Try not to worry though--I know it's easier said than done, but a surgeon once told me that stress prior to surgery leads to a harder recovery once it ends. When my BF had his appendix out in 2005, he was so scared prior that the recovery once the surgery ended was prolonged and somewhat difficult. Try to go in with a positive attitude and that you'll be fine and it will actually help you, which you will and which it will!

I'll be thinking about you on Friday. Keep me/us posted on how you're doing.

I'm going to be making wishes everyday that you'll have a speedy recovery and on your feet--no pun intended--in no time!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry you are having to go through all of this. No fun  . I hope it will heal quickly though. My DH had foot surgery a little less than a year ago. He shattered his foot, dislocated his ankle etc. He had a plate and 8 screws put in. That knee scooter was his best friend at work. It really helped him to be able to get around. At home and stores or wherever, he used crutches. It took a while to start healing, but he's doing pretty well now. I hope you will recover nicely. Don't be afraid to ask for help - people who love you won't mind at all  .


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Paula, I had bunion surgery done 7 years ago where they removed a piece of the bone and put a plate and 4 screws in. It was painful BUT not like I was told it would be. I only used the pain killers for the 5 days. I was supposed to stay off my foot for 6 weeks but I went back to work in 2 weeks for half days, holding my foot up while cutting hair. I couldn't take the time off needed because I raised my daughter myself. That said~ healing took longer but I'm very happy I did it. The throbbing was unbearable beforehand.
I'm not sure if you have a shower to walk into with a seat or a tub/shower combo but I would suggest a bench while bathing.
I will send good thoughts and prayers. You will heal quicker than told if you follow doctors orders, hugs.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh gosh Paula that sounds awful. I pray for you that the surgery isn't as bad as you expect. Maybe I should show my daughter this post about leaving it too long. She has had a huge bunion for about 5 years now (and she's just 30 right now) and has no plans of getting it fixed. Actually she couldn't even think of getting it done any time soon since she has a 6 month old daughter. I never realized what a big surgery it is.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I've known people to have it and the are so glad that they did. Guess Santa is bringing you a foot for Christmas  Just think you will have 2 lap dogs while in a wheel chair to keep you company. Think of the bonding time you are going to get.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm so sorry Paula. I hope it goes well and your recovery is quick. I broke my foot several years ago and had surgery to repair it - two things to ask your dr about is the ice boot (it's a little machine you put ice in and it circulated ice water in the boot for the swelling - fabulous!) and the other is the shower boot - a very thick knee high plastic boot with a rubber gasket on top so you can shower or bathe without getting your foot wet - both were life savers.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh gosh Paula not a nice way to spend Christmas, but it'll be so much better in the long run. My hubby has the same problem as well as knee trouble. He's going to do the knee replacement first. 
You'll certainly be in my prayers.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Praying for you Paula that it will not be as bad as it sounds :w00t: I'm sure that you will do just fine. You will not be a burden to your hubby he will take care of you :wub: Matilda will enjoy the lap time and you can tell her all about her new Sister :wub: I'm sure Maddie won't mind that you come to get her in a wheelchair when she finds out that you can hold her alot more while you are recovering. Good luck on Friday :grouphug:rayer:rayer::sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

OUCH! I don't have any advice, but the ice boot Donna recommended sounds like a must! I remember when my stepson had foot surgery and was laid up for quite some time. I know it won't be fun, but when you get thru it the pain will be gone.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Paula, sorry you have to go through this...but just think in a few months you will be as good as new. I will certainly be praying for you and may you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Paula, I will keep you in my prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Cow! That sounds like a Biggy alright!!! :w00t: OUCH!!

Hey, Stan is 87 years old and just had major surgery on his back! He's not back to 100% - but he is about 1,000% better than he was before the surgery. If he can do it, so can you.

A friend of mine had the same surgery you are getting, she used her kneeling scooter all the time in the house - it was a God send! 

We're here for you, it's gonna be a pain in the butt....errrr....foot....but you will live...and you'll be better off than you are now in the long run. 

....just keep that in the back of your mind. :thumbsup:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

So sorry you are so worried about the surgery, sounds like it is what you need to do to be able to move around better after.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Paula, I am so sorry you have to go through the surgery.
I am glad you have little Maddie's arrival to focus on! She sure is a cute distraction!


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

My Grandmother, 80 years old, just had hers removed. She was also down for 6 weeks. She too got a knee scooter. She was up and moving around after a week (scooting all over the place) She had someone come check on her 3 times a day (she lives alone) after 2 weeks she was going into work. She just couldnt drive. My mom went and picked her up and took her home. (She doesnt have to work but is the owner of a Harley Dealership and likes to keep an eye on the business). Its been about 3 months now and is just now able to wear most of her shoes again (lots of swelling). I hope yours goes as smoothly as hers and you are up and back to your normal self in no time.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Paula, I hope all goes better than you thought. My mother used to always say, 'it's never as bad as you feared'. She was usually right!

In case you don't read the other message on the ornament for Sue, here it is .....maybe this will make you feel better:

"Paula, your four ornaments were finished last nite - I think you will like them!!! :chili::chili::chili::chili:"


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sweet Paula,

Sorry for the foot surgery. I am sure things will work out. You certainly will not be a burden to Loren, you do so much for everyone it is time for them to do for you. This will also give you lots of time to bond with Maddie and to play with Matilda. Wishing you the very best outcome with very little pain. Just keep thinking about how much better will be in a couple of months.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula -- my friend had it done on both feet and it was miraculous what a difference it made after years of pain standing, finding shoes to fit, limiting mobility. My friend got back on skis and plays tennis, two things that became unbearable. I know any surgery is scary to go into (trust me, my knee one nearly two years ago was frightening to me) and you'll have tough days but then down the road it will change your life for the better.
Just wanted to mention one thing. Little Maddie might be afraid of you in the chair. Some of the dogs in our building who see either wheel chairs or metal crutches. They're shiny big things that most dogs aren't used to unless their parent has them so don't worry. It will just be temporary and just try to make it as welcoming as possible. Best of luck with your surgery. Can you have Lorin write in on this thread or another when you're our of surgery? Or he can e-mail one of us and we'll post it? :smootch:


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh Paula, so sorry you're are having to go through surgery! It's never easy, but I'm sure the results will be a blessing!

My thoughts and prayers are with you! Take care & as others said, don't worry I'm sure you have the best looking after you! And Matilda & Maddie will love all the special time they will have with you as you recover! Hope the recovery will be quick for you!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ouwie. It is a terrible ordeal, but you will get through it and then be free of that horrible pain. I will be thinking of you with love and hope.:wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Lou's Mom said:


> I'm so sorry Paula. I hope it goes well and your recovery is quick. I broke my foot several years ago and had surgery to repair it - two things to ask your dr about is the ice boot (it's a little machine you put ice in and it circulated ice water in the boot for the swelling - fabulous!) and the other is the shower boot - a very thick knee high plastic boot with a rubber gasket on top so you can shower or bathe without getting your foot wet - both were life savers.


I don't know much about foot surgery, but my daughter had shoulder surgery a few years ago and she had the ice therapy....it was great.

I pray for a quick recovery, and lots of snuggle time with your babies.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

You know I'm sending lots of prayers your way and will be lifting you up to the Lord. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Paula, you will be in my prayers for a speedy recovery. Keep us posted.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Paula you'll do great and each day you will feel better. I had hernia surgery and it was painful, especially the first week or 2, and I could barely move, but knowing it was going to improve made it so much easier. I was off for 8 weeks. Don't worry about being a burden, just go with the flow and it will work out.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Paula, I just read this...prayers for success tomorrow and good pain meds! You know in your heart hubby doesn't mind, let him take care of you


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I keep coming back and reading your posts thank you for caring. :wub: I'm a little nervous tonight, gonna be a long night, buts that's ok, I'll be praying for so many. I have to be at the hospital at 7:10am geese I don't get up till 8:30 lol
I'll try to come back on line tomorrow just depends on how I'm feeling. I'll be back:wub: soon
I love each of you


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, especially after talking on the phone with you last weekend, you have been in my thoughts and prayers more than you might imagine.

I am sure your surgery will be successful. I do wish that this was not being done on an in and out basis. However, I am grateful that your daughter will be there for you tomorrow. 

Please don't worry about being a burden to Lorin. You are always there for everyone else. Now it is time for you to let someone else take care of you.

Please have Tammy (or Lorin) call or text me to let me know how you are doing tomorrow. I don't want to phone you for a few days because you will be needing some uninterrupted rest. You know when you are feeling better that you can call me any time. 

I will go to sleep tonight thinking about and praying for you ... and waking up thinking about you with more prayers ... especially that your surgery will be one hundred percent successful.

My love and many healing hugs for you, Darling Paula.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Just reading this😁. So you will be post op when you read my reply. The first three days are the hardest but they have good pain meds😄. I broke many bones in my foot & dislocated my ankle & had a green stick fracture of the tibia. I have a titanium bar, 11 screws and a wire.
You must've been in pain😰.
You will be much better by Christmas. The hardest part is making the choice to have the surgery.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Praying for you today Paula. Hope all goes well and you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying for peace for you and that all goes well!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Keeping you in my prayers today Paula.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Paula, I hope your surgery goes well today. Is this being done outpatient or will you have to stay in the hospital?


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Wishing you a successful surgery today Paula. Sending lots of prayers and positive thoughts.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

:wub:rayer:rayer:rayer: Good luck today :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Good luck. I am sure you will be fine.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Paula, I am thinking of you and sending positive thoughts and lots of prayers.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Thinking of you today. I hope your surgery went well.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Hoping and praying everything went well Paula! Take it easy and heal quickly so you can snuggle Matilda & soon Maddie


----------

